

How we compiled 400,000 iPhone apps for the Hour of Code - TheMakeA
https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/330/how-we-compiled-400000-iphone-apps-for-the-hour-o

======
Symbol
Realizing you had more options at your disposal because you were not
submitting to the App Store was a cool hack.

~~~
TheMakeA
Thanks! To make it a little more clear just how much the hack helped: wait
times went from around a minute (often many minutes) to ~5 seconds.

